# left side rib protrusion??



## Tucker-and-Will (Sep 6, 2015)

My 16 week old GSD I've noticed recently his left side rib cage is sticking out alot farther than his right side. I'm not sure if this is normal or not. Help or advice is appreciated. I've heard of a floating rib but this doesn't look like anything I've researched.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Second picture he's setting crooked and that looks like a hip cocked out.

First picture - yes he looks a little lopsided. Might be something you want to have the vet check out.


----------



## Tucker-and-Will (Sep 6, 2015)

The second picture was just to show what he looked like haha. But yes, it was starting to worry me. However when he walks they even out . And he had just ate when the photo was taken.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this looks more like an enlarged or displaced organ that's causing the bulge.... not so much the ribs themselves. is there any ways that you can roll him over or manipulate him to make it go away or shift at all?

it's odd for sure, I'd be concerned.


----------



## Tucker-and-Will (Sep 6, 2015)

I've pressed and pushed on it a bit, and he doesn't guard it at all, he doesn't flinch, it doesn't seem to bother him at all whatsoever.


----------



## next502 (Dec 1, 2016)

In the photo is difficult to see. In any case, consult a doctor! Health your baby!


----------

